# Pijama, soja, soya.



## criptexblanco

Hola a todos, foreros.

Sobre el sonido de la jota; acá en Perú se dice pillama, pero creo que en muchos sitios se escribe con jota. Igual con la soya, que así se pronuncia, pero que sé en varios lugares de Latinoamérica va con jota, y se le pronucia así. ¿Saben debido a qué ocurre esto, o algunos otros casos sobre este asunto?

Gracias por sus colaboraciones y respuestas sobre el particular.
®


----------



## lamartus

La verdad es que supongo que será porque así se pronuncia en inglés. 
No estoy segura, pero si te puedo decir que en España decimos "Soja" pronunciando la "j" y "Pijama" pronunciándola también.

Espero que algún forero satisfaga nuestra curiosidad sobre este tema.
Una saludo.


----------



## josé león

En Ecuador se escribe "pillama" y "soya"; se pronuncia, según la región, "pishama" en la Sierra y, generalmente, "piyama"en la Costa (llano). 

Soya se pronuncia igual. 

Para la pronunciación, me imagino, que en Perú es igual, entre Andes y Costa.

Saludos

jl


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Quien tienen mucho que decir sobre este particular, quizá sean nuestros amigos argentinos.
Creo que allí pronuncian *piyama*, en vez de *pijama*, para evitar la malsonancia que para ellos supone el sonido *pija*. En España, este sonido no es nada malsonante. 
Sería interesante conocer la opinión de nuestros coforeros argentinos.


----------



## belén

En cuanto a "soja/soya" según la RAE proviene del japonés "shoyu"
Así que nuestros hermanos americanos están más cerca de la pronunciación original que los de este lado del charco.


----------



## jazyk

> Sobre el sonido de la jota; acá en Perú se dice pillama,


¿Estás seguro de que se escribe pillama con ll? Yo como hablante no yeísta, inmediatamente lo leí más o menos como pilyama, lo que no me suena para nada. ¿No sería piyama una grafía más adecuada?


----------



## Totopi

Hola:
Copio la entrada del DPD.
*pijama*. *1.* La voz inglesa _pyjamas _(‘prenda para dormir, compuesta en general de dos piezas’) se ha adaptado al español con dos grafías: _pijama_ y _piyama_. La más frecuente en el uso de todo el ámbito hispánico es _pijama, _que en España se pronuncia [pijáma] y en América [piyáma]:_ «Se quita el pijama y se pone un camisón malva»_ (Melgares _Anselmo_ [Esp. 1985]); _«Se levantó, se quitó el pijama y se bañó en la regadera»_ (María _Fábrica_ [Méx. 1980]). La grafía _piyama,_ que refleja la pronunciación inglesa etimológica, solo se documenta en el español de América: _«Me dijo que no usaba piyama, que siempre dormía desnudo»_ (Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1976]). 

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Protección de los derechos de autor. Regla 16)

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_Saludos


----------



## pejeman

En México decimnos piyama y soya. Pijama y soja, *jamás*.

La canción _Juan Pestañas_ de Cri-Cri, (Francisco Gabilondo Soler) no despeja dudas respecto al género de la palabra _piyama_ porque dice: "Ponte tu piyama, métete a la cama, porque ya es la hora de dormir"

*soya**. (DRAE)*



*1. *f. *soja.* 


Saludos.


----------



## criptexblanco

Gracias a todos por esta nutrida «conversación»... De hoy en adelante usaré la pronunciación que se estila por este lado del charco, piyama y soya, así como lo recuerda Totopi. Y claro, Jazyk tiene razón, i griega en lugar de elle para la pronunciación.

Saludos.
®


----------



## Kalimeros

Víctor Pérez said:


> Quien tienen mucho que decir sobre este particular, quizá sean nuestros amigos argentinos.
> Creo que allí pronuncian *piyama*, en vez de *pijama*, para evitar la malsonancia que para ellos supone el sonido *pija*. En España, este sonido no es nada malsonante.
> Sería interesante conocer la opinión de nuestros coforeros argentinos.





Correcto. Escribimos *pijama *y pronunciamos *piyama*, aunque cada vez gana más terreno la forma *pishama*, ya que el sonido *sh* está invadiendo el terreno de la *y* y la *ll*, y de la *j* cuando se la pronuncia como en inglés o francés.

En cuanto a la soja, escribimos y pronunciamos *soja*, con una jota no tan aspirada como en la porción más septentrional de América, ni tan "árabe" como la española.


----------



## Simbolist

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Se entienden como lo mismo, pero ¿cómo es más correcto?
Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Según el diccionario, las dos formas son correctas. Quizá dependa del país, o de la zona. En la mía se pronuncia con jota, así que decimos y escribimos *soja*. 
¿Cómo lo decís por tu zona?  (Lo digo porque lo correcto sería escribirlo de acuerdo con la pronunciación, en mi opinión).


----------



## alexhinojosamx

soya, norte de Mexico


----------



## Marxelo

En Argentina es más común *soja*.


----------



## Janis Joplin

alexhinojosamx said:


> soya, norte de Mexico



Por este otro Norte también: *soya*.


----------



## EviLito

En Colombia se pronuncia y se escribe *soya*.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México nunca he oído soja.


----------



## TaLo

En Guatemala decimos soya, aunque mi corrector ortográfico diga que está mal escrito.


----------



## pejeman

alexhinojosamx said:


> soya, norte de Mexico


 
Y en el sur también. Yo creo que en todo México decimos soya.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Bueno, y en el centro de México también, so*y*a.
¿Será problema parecido a pi*j*ama, pi*y*ama.
Por acá, pi*y*ama. Y, aunque muchos lo pronuncien así, lo escriben de la otra forma.
A saber.


----------



## Namarne

TaLo said:


> En Guatemala decimos soya, aunque mi corrector ortográfico diga que está mal escrito.


Hola, TaLo, y bienvenido. Pues no debería marcarlo como erróneo. Ya está claro por las respuestas dadas, pero además la RAE recoge _soya_: 


> *soya**.*
> *1.     * f. *soja.*
> _Real Academia Española ©  Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Creo que "soya" es una influencia de Los Estados Unidos.  He encontrado
la etimología de "soya". La salsa de soja o de soya se llama "shoyu" 
en japonés, la salsa de soya la trajeron los mercaderes holandeses a 
las Islas de la India Oriental y allí, fue adalptado en el idioma malayo, y después en el holandés e inglés "Soy sauce" .

En el Perú, se usa una palabra similar a "shoyu", la que no recuerdo bien.
Los emigrantes japoneses, creo , la elabora en el Perú.

Tampoco,  sé por qué se dice "soya" en España.


Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Janis Joplin

criptexblanco said:


> Gracias a todos por esta nutrida «conversación»... De hoy en adelante usaré la pronunciación que se estila por este lado del charco, piyama y soya, así como lo recuerda Totopi. Y claro, Jazyk tiene razón, i griega en lugar de elle para la pronunciación.
> 
> Saludos.
> ®



¿Seré la única?  No distingo la diferencia entre pronunciar una *y* y una *ll*.

Calló y cayó
Halla y haya

Me suenan igual, los digo igual.

Algún mexicano que me ayude por favor


----------



## EviLito

Hola Janis, creo que eso ya es un tema para tratar aparte.


----------



## Calambur

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿Seré la única? No distingo la diferencia entre pronunciar una *y* y una *ll*.
> 
> Calló y cayó
> Halla y haya


Por aquí -en rioplatense- también las pronunciamos igual.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Se ha tratado antes: por acá, absolutamente ninguna diferencia entre *y* y *ll*.


----------



## dexterciyo

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Tampoco,  sé por qué se dice "soya" en España.



Supongo que querías decir _soja_: es como se dice en España.


----------



## Fer BA

Kalimeros said:


> Correcto. Escribimos *pijama *y pronunciamos *piyama*, aunque cada vez gana más terreno la forma *pishama*, ya que el sonido *sh* está invadiendo el terreno de la *y* y la *ll*, y de la *j* cuando se la pronuncia como en inglés o francés.
> 
> En cuanto a la soja, escribimos y pronunciamos *soja*, con una jota no tan aspirada como en la porción más septentrional de América, ni tan "árabe" como la española.


 
Bueno, no todos escribimos pijama, sino piyama....aunque aún es más común la escritura con -j


----------



## izzzi

Con respecto al género y al artículo, ¿Como dicen ustedes; el piyama o la piyama?
Por aqui se dice la piyama.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

La piyama y la soya.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

En Colombia:

Generalmente se escribe pijama y siemrpe decimos piyama (y es femenino).
Siempre se escribe y se lee soya.


----------



## Fer BA

Por aquí _el_ piyama (y la soja).


----------



## Sersol

*SOYA, SOJA*:
La evolución histórica desde el Japón, mercaderes holandeses, Sudeste Asiático (Indias orientales es un arcaismo del colonialismo) Malasia, Inglés y finalmente 
Español es una explicación posible. Una vía más corta y probable es la
*Nao de China*.
Desde 1562, apenas 50 años de la muerte de Colón, Urdaneta abrío la ruta de la Nao de China o Galeón de Manila, vía Acapulco, Veracruz a Sevilla. Muy diversas influencias en léxicos de todos los temas llegaron del oriente al españól por esa vía. México prefiere decir soya con casi toda latinoamérica, ¿de dónde proviene "soja".
Saludos a todos
Cordialmente.


----------



## Jonno

> ¿de dónde proviene "soja"?



La palabra original en japonés es *shoyu*, como se dijo anteriormente. Los que la trajeron a occidente fueron los holandeses, en su idioma se escribe *soja* y se pronuncia /soya/ (en Wiktionary puedes verlo y escucharlo). 

Muchos otros idiomas tienen esa grafía con jota: finés, sueco, esloveno, portugués... Supongo que en todos esos idiomas se pronuncia /soya/, aunque no he investigado más allá. Hay idiomas, como el inglés, que usan la doble grafía soya/soja aunque se pronuncie igual.

La explicación de por qué en España se dice "soja" posiblemente sea que aquí se adoptó la palabra escrita y no el sonido, por desconocimiento... o cabezonería (pues si se escribe soja, se lee /soja/ ).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Más exactamente dicho,"shoyu" es la salsa de soya,
Hiro Sasaki


----------

